# Favorite Coffee



## couscous74 (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone have a favorite coffee?
I have been drinking waaaaay tooo much coffee in recent months as I study study study. So I decided to sample coffees from different parts of the world. Here are my top 3 favorites:

1- My favorite is India Monsooned Malabar. I think it's cool how it got the name. Here's a description from a website:
To make, or "Monsoon" the coffee, plantation arabica is laid out in the open and exposed to monsoon winds and rains for about a week, then placed in bags in warehouses exposed to the salt and sea winds during the monsoon season. The beans swell with moisture and turn a pale yellow. This coffee tastes like no other, and it is usually a love-hate relationship. 

2 - Sulawesi Toraja (aka Celebes Kalossi). Kinda chocolately, nutty, and fruity, all at the same time.

3 - Sumatra Mandheling. This is my choice for a mild coffee.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

because I commute to work, and have two Starbucks (I know, I know, evil empire!) in close proximity, I tend to buy my coffee freshly made. Lately I'm trying to lay off the carbs so I either have a venti breve latte or an iced quad venti latte. Even more lately, such as this evening, I was wondering how exactly to phrase ordering an iced *quint* venti latte...

If I buy coffee, I buy whole bean and grind it at home of course and - you people are going to love this - I buy whatever is from the area closest to good paph habitat. You know, if they grow fine Paphs, well then.... So far, there has not been a Mt. Kinabalu blend, as far as I have seen....

I am SO hopeless....


----------



## gary (Jul 9, 2006)

I gave up coffee several years ago for tea. But, here's a very fine (perhaps none finer) bean, Kopi Luwak (google if you dare) :rollhappy: 
gary


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 9, 2006)

Wait to see you, I will start my own thread on this. I roast my coffee. Seriously. I am a coffee nut. 

My favorite: Jamaican Blue Mountain, but there are only limited batches and Japan tends to buy 3/4 of it, so it's pretty damn expensive.

Mostly, I like small peaberry coffee beans, and grind it myself and make it in my gorgeous espresso machine. Pictures included when I get off my lazy butt.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

Geez, I am SO plebian now....first Orlando Bloom, then the rumored orchids...now this to embarrass me? 
I'm going to bed....


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Heather I understand the SB bit. I used to go to SB every morning before work. Then it got expensive so i resorted to Folgers instants french vanila. lots of sugar. lots of milk....mmmmmmmmm. But i usually have either

1) venti mild with a lot of room for milk
or
2) venti earl grey with 2 tea bags and 6 packets of honey w/ milk
depends on how im feeling and how much caffiene i need.

Then if i need something cold its a caramel white chocolate frap

and If i want something sweet and warm not caffiene white chocolate mocha

Starbucks all the way! I'm to lazy to grind my own coffee


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 9, 2006)

Fellow coffee nut here as well, and my ideal cup of coffee can strip the paint off a foot locker.

JBM is a favorite of mine, I just hate to pay the shipping on it. I usually just buy Starbucks Gold Coast Blend(my favorite of theirs) and grind it myself.

I only make it in a french press with RO water, and it comes out stronger than any esspresso I've ever had.

I must try this monsoon coffee, it sounds very interesting.

Jon
________
Ford interceptor specifications


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon, have you had Yemeni? It's damn good for espresso, and excellent for French Press, medium to dark roast. If not, I will send you some! Freshly roasted, too. (Roasted within two days.)


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

Agree on the monsoon - strong is the way to go for me. I cannot abide simpering coffee!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never had coffee.

Sorry!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I've never had coffee.
> 
> Sorry!


You've not missed anything, in my opinion. I really tried to like it -- everyone else did. Drank it every way I could think of for nearly a year, but then I said to myself that it was stupid to try to like something you just don't. I don't even like coffee flavored ice cream!

If it tasted like it smells, that would be a different story...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 10, 2006)

I just love Green Mountain's Blueberry coffee. Other days 8 oclock french vanilla. And ocassionally just plain maxwell house.

thanks


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 11, 2006)

my favorite was a batch of high mountain andes that I got many years back...the source dried up and I haven't found it since. (I'll drink any good coffee but prefer the latin american beans).


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2006)

I finally googled.....
http://www.bpe.com/beverages/coffee/kopi_luwak.htm

I am sitting here having my first cup of Kopi Kampung from Sulawesi.
It's quite good. I rarely make coffee at home anymore. I miss my french press. There's something so automated in machine made coffee.


----------



## Marco (Jul 28, 2006)

im gonna go to starbucks right now and get the ice coffee italian roast in a can...thos things are so good


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2006)

I was looking at those the other day cause I wanted something portable but they have so much sugar in them! I am really anti sugar. I wish people made more drinks that didn't have so much added. Is it really necessary? Blech!


----------



## Marco (Jul 28, 2006)

no...sugar....good!!!...oke:


----------



## gore42 (Jul 28, 2006)

I really can't stand coffee, I'm afraid. I agree with SlipperFan that some of it has a nice smell  I grew up in the Seattle area, and was bombarded with coffee crazyness, but never found anything that I liked the taste of. I always told myself that if I tried for a few months, I could probably learn to like it... but I really think that there are too many things out there that I like instantly to bother with things that I have to learn to like 

I am a bit of a Tea fanatic, though. I think that my favorite teas are high mountain oolongs, but I love just about any kind of tea, as long as it contains actual TEA leaves. None of these so called "fruit teas" and "herbal teas"  that don't have any tea in them.

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Darin (Jul 28, 2006)

It's tea for me. When I was living in India, I couldn't get a good cup of coffee to save my life. Started drinking tea. Have been hooked ever since. Nothing like a steaming cup of Assam with 2 spoons of sugar.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2006)

You all are bumming me. I gave up coffee about a year ago, but I still miss it allot.

One of my fav's was Cafe L'orange that my Mom used to send out from Trader Joe's I believe.

I also liked the iced coffee you could get at the Vietnamese resteraunts that use evaporated milk with there expresso type grinds.

So far the best I've been able to replace my coffee habit is the green tea frapacino stuff at Starbucks. Otherwise I get by on various green tea blends.


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 28, 2006)

I love coffee with a teaspoon of sweetened, condensed millk.

If I have to do tea, I prefer chai. And chai cannot be that powdered crap. Real chai is boiled with ginger and spices.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> I love coffee with a teaspoon of sweetened, condensed millk.




OOps I meant condensed, not evaporated milk.

BTW Marcus.. The equestris is starting to bud, so I can get the pollen you saved. Also that kieki I mounted for you is blooming and I need to send it to you, so PM me an address.


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2006)

Rick said:


> You all are bumming me. I gave up coffee about a year ago, but I still miss it allot.



Why'd you give it up, Rick? 
I know, I'm terribly nosey.


----------



## Equestris (Jul 28, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> You've not missed anything, in my opinion. I really tried to like it -- everyone else did. Drank it every way I could think of for nearly a year, but then I said to myself that it was stupid to try to like something you just don't. I don't even like coffee flavored ice cream!
> 
> If it tasted like it smells, that would be a different story...



:clap: :clap: :clap: 

This is EXACTLY the way I feel; I had decided I was the only one in the world. Sure love tea though.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 28, 2006)

Never been a big tea fan, but used to drink it. Usually just had English Breakfast plain with no added sugar or anything.

You guys would hate my coffee...

Jon
________
Herbal Vaporizer


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2006)

Ahh...slashfood has a write up on the Civet beans today....I love slashfood, I'm totally addicted to that web site. Scroll down past the coffee to the "Food Porn" chocolate cake while you are there...I could go for a taste of that right about now, just a little lick...sigh.

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/07/28/the-most-expensive-coffees-in-the-world/

oh heck, just skip the coffee...:evil:

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/07/28/food-porn-chocolate-truffle-layer-cake/


----------



## Tikva (Jul 29, 2006)

Rick said:


> I also liked the iced coffee you could get at the Vietnamese resteraunts that use evaporated milk with there expresso type grinds.
> 
> .



Oh that sounds good. :drool:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not fussy (or cultured  ) at all....instant decaffienated coffee is what i drink. One cup to start my day is all I need. Two years ago i had to give up caffiene because it caused me to have anxiety attacks and heart palpitations.  I also LOVE Chai tea. Yum!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 1, 2006)

oooh.... old thread, but having been recently delurked, and also just having managed to get my hands on a pound of my favorite "easily" available coffee, I have to post. (Plus, I'm supposed to be working right now.... always need a reason to procrastinate). 

My fave is the Guatemala roasted by Peets. It's one of their lightest roasts but they roast it waaaaaay darker than anyone else, and it's out of this world. A day started with P's Guat is already a good day.

We have a really good coffee shop near work that roasts their own, and I must say, among the independent roasters I've been to, they rock. But their guatemala is a light roast :-(

I'm also a big espresso and tea drinker. Mostly off "english" teas now, prefering the the whole leaf blacks from Asia... but most of the time, it's a rolled roasted oolong or puerh.....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

You want a coffee drink? Dunkin' Donuts coffee coolatta w/out any milk or cream!! WOOWOOO!! E.


----------

